# To turn off the special access bits of Netatalk



## TomHsiung (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

In Unix, by the command of, for example, 

```
umask -S u=rwx,g=rwxs,0=rx
```
, we define the default file privileges when the users created files and folders.

I use Netatalk to share server files more conveniently and easily. However, I found that the default file and folder privileges assigned by Netatalk were: rwxr-sr-x


```
thsiung@home-server:~$ ls -li /data/www/html
total 12
 8126465 drwxr-xr-x 6 thsiung thsiung 4096 Feb 19 20:54 documents
11010590 drwxr-s--- 3 thsiung thsiung 4096 Feb 20 18:45 test
11141134 drwxr-sr-x 3 thsiung thsiung 4096 Feb 20 18:48 test_2
```

I searched the Internet and found the default file and folder privilege assigned from Netatalk would be modified by the command of afpd -m, however, when I tested this command on my machine it did not work. I used this command.


```
thsiung@home-server:~$ afpd -m 0022
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

```
file perm = mode	(V), directory perm = mode (V)
	   Add(or) with	the client requested permissions: file perm is for
	   files only, directory perm is for directories only. Don't use with
	   "unix priv =	no".

	   Example. Volume for a collaborative workgroup

	       file perm = 0660	directory perm =
			     0770

       umask = mode (V)
	   set perm mask. Don't	use with "unix priv = no".
```
See afp.conf(5).


----------



## TomHsiung (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, thank for your reply. I use a different method. I modified the AppleVolumes.default file.


```
# By default all users have access to their home directories.
~/                      "Home Directory"

/data "Public Directory" allow:@root,@username umask:0022
```


----------

